# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.5! Added Read Bootloader code and more

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.5! Added Read Bootloader code and more* *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.5! Added Read Bootloader code and more*     *As you can see, with this update, we are several steps ahead of our competitors*  *Ohh what is it???* *Just another lesson from the huawei world first solution creators.*  *Many  people continuously asking us about bootloader code reader solution, so  here is the solution ready and as usual the fully solution with world  first models supported .. enjoy and feel the difference.*  *Is your choice, start earning money with the world first huawei solutions creator, or wait until others learn from our lesson. Time is Money*   *Feel the power of the most advanced huawei solution never seen: Why???* *- Support full feature in all range of huawei qcom models, old, new, and newset (included exclusive most wanted models)
- Support direct flashing operation, just one click
- The biggest huawei flash supported, just ask us for one*  *You need any more.... please not doubt to ask us, it's a pleasure add world first solutions for you.* *We are presenting another new year update, with more World First features*  *What New:*
-------------- *-Added Read Bootloader Code for:* *Huawei Ascend G300 (U8815, U8815N, U8818)
Huawei Ascend G301 (U8816)
Huawei Ascend G330 (U8825) Huawei Ascend G350............................ World First Huawei Ascend G506............................ World First Huawei Ascend G510 (Orange Daytona, U8951) Huawei Ascend G520 Huawei Ascend G525 Huawei Ascend G526............................ World First Huawei Ascend G527-U081.................... World First Huawei Ascend G600 (U8950, U8950-51, U8950D) Huawei Ascend G740-L00 (Orange Yumo) World First Huawei Ascend Y300 (U8833) Huawei Ascend Y301-A1 (Valiant) Huawei Ascend Y301-A2 (Vitria)............. World First Huawei U8686 (Prism II)* *
* Improved newest in some phones.*
-------------------------     *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @Movileuropa -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @kiki49 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @WallfireX -> 5 FREE Credits  
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

